# Albino Cyclops Shark



## thepythonguy (Oct 19, 2011)

Weird much ?

Albino cyclops shark is not a hoax

reckon it is a hoax ?


----------



## saximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Supposedly it's been proven to be real. I reckon it looks like a cartoon character haha


----------



## jedi_339 (Oct 19, 2011)

I just read that too, the eye just looks out of place doesn't it, like it hasn't come from the same animal, I don't doubt it is probably real, stranger things have happened I'm sure


----------



## PMyers (Oct 19, 2011)

C'mon... it can't be a hoax... don't you all live by the saying "photo's, or it didn't happen". Well, he's got photos... Kind of reminds me of that photo of the 6.5 metre black mamba.


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 19, 2011)

LOLOLOL , because sharks have cow eyes... hahahaha


----------



## KingSirloin (Oct 19, 2011)

....."It's a Cyclops, it's Albino, it's Rare, now lets kill it" "It wouldn't have any chance of survival anyway according to our expert and extensive experience with these things"

"Quick, what else can we find that SHOULDN'T exist!!"


----------



## jedi_339 (Oct 19, 2011)

Humans shouldn't exist, that whole bipedal motion and all, it's just 'unnatural' I'll grab the pitchfork


----------



## jedi_339 (Oct 19, 2011)

Gah stupid posting, duoble posting and posting a quote with nothing else :S



KingSirloin said:


> ....."It's a Cyclops, it's Albino, it's Rare, now lets kill it" "It wouldn't have any chance of survival anyway according to our expert and extensive experience with these things"
> 
> "Quick, what else can we find that SHOULDN'T exist!!"


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Oct 19, 2011)

well snakes shouldnt get two heads but sometimes they do...just because its hard to believe doesnt mean its impossible to happen. there was a cyclops kitten that was pure white as well... hard to believe but they also had video of it moving and being alive.


----------



## r3ptilian (Oct 19, 2011)

So if it aint a hoax, and it is truly a "cyclops" why is he holding his hand over the area where the eyes normally are. Smells a bit fishy to me.....


----------



## Bel03 (Oct 19, 2011)

r3ptilian said:


> So if it aint a hoax, and it is truly a "cyclops" why is he holding his hand over the area where the eyes normally are. Smells a bit fishy to me.....



I wondered the same thing.......its not that big, it would have only needed one set of hands there, i reckon he is covering the 'real' eyes. But......as already said, there are some strange 'unbelievable' things out there........maybe this is one of them!


----------



## souldoubt (Oct 19, 2011)

I dont want to get too caught up on technicalities but even if it isn't a hoax, I was under the impression that all albinos have red eyes - so wouldnt this shark actually be some other genetic morph like Axanthic?

I must admit that even with the claims that its been x-rayed etc I'm still very skeptical. Although in the video on ninemsn there is a photo where the eyes arent covered up, but it could easily be photoshopped - we saw the photos of the leucy carpet a while ago haha


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 19, 2011)

It's a dead shark they go that color , not albino. And that is not a shark eye.


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Also something else to consider is that if you ask me even if it was a cyclops the eye location seems wrong, you can see the sharks 'nose' up the top so in theory that eye would be located on the equivelent of it's lip, I would have thought that a cyclops shark would have the eye located on the top of it's head above the 'nose'


----------



## saximus (Oct 19, 2011)

lol everyone is suddenly a shark anatomy professional. It's a foetus so it isn't necessarily fully/normally developed.
Cyclops of the Sea: Pictures of a One-Eyed Shark | Embryonic Albino One-Eyed Shark | Sharks, Marine Life & Oceans | LiveScience
Maybe it is a hoax but I'm inclined to believe biologists over "professionals" on here


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Oi, I am a biologist! I was just putting forward a thought, I didn't claim to be 100% correct.


----------



## saximus (Oct 19, 2011)

lol sorry Newbie. Maybe I should edit that to "shark biologists". Who knows, maybe you're right but the thing has been examined by scientists so for people to just jump up and down and call bullshit seems unnecessarily sceptical


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok with those pics it looks real... I want one.. an alive one tho... hehe


----------



## Kurama (Oct 19, 2011)

Its got the right eye colour for an albino lol.


----------



## jedi_339 (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm glad that site you posted gave the species of the mother saximus, I was wondering what this abomination of nature was meant to be lol


----------



## Angil (Oct 19, 2011)

WOW! That shark is amazing and yet slightly creepy looking lol, I love it.


----------



## Rhomany (Oct 19, 2011)

FUTURAMA!
I don't think it would have even lasted in the womb. Looks pretty messed up. Isn't it common for one or two of a litter of animals to have birth defects and die? It seems to happen all the time with kittens.


----------



## pythrulz (Oct 19, 2011)

Real or hoax Its a pity Its pregnant mother was killed alnino animals are rare enough wild ones even more so because they have no camoflage sharks biggest predaters are us be nice If we learnt to coincist with the animals of this world not destroy them


----------



## K3nny (Oct 19, 2011)

Rhomany said:


> FUTURAMA!



i was thinking more along the lines of monster's inc
if only it were green...


----------



## D3pro (Oct 19, 2011)

Doubt it's an albino, probably just not fully formed yet.


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah it looks much more real in the link you posted saximus, looked pretty phoney in the original link


----------



## Bel03 (Oct 20, 2011)

^^^^ I agree, those pics give a better 'view' of the......creature! :? Im not sure exactly if i find it to be flat out ugly or if perhaps the ugliness actually makes it kind of cute! Definately interesting though either way!


----------



## miss2 (Oct 20, 2011)

just saying...........


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 20, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## outbackstorm (Oct 20, 2011)

looks a little like it has been in alcohol, could explain the 'bleached' colour, I am not convinced that it is real though.


----------



## souldoubt (Oct 20, 2011)

pythrulz said:


> Real or hoax Its a pity Its pregnant mother was killed alnino animals are rare enough wild ones even more so because they have no camoflage sharks biggest predaters are us be nice If we learnt to coincist with the animals of this world not destroy them



I think it should be illegal to kill a pregnant/gravid shark. Shark reproduce slowly because they're apex predators and there's so many other pressures on their populations as it is without killing the young before they are even born.


----------



## MatE (Oct 20, 2011)

I know one thing its not a reptile.Especially as its in reptile news lol.


----------

